# Activities you would like to see



## ACWarrior15 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love more activities. It would make Animal Crossing a much more enjoyaboe game.             -Villagers will ask to go to the Mall with you  -You can throw a party inviting Villagers -Villagers go to the Mall, Cafe, KK's Auditorium and shop at Nooks and Ables  -Villagers actually do their hobbies instead of walk around with a tool   ik this isn't an activity but what if a homeless villager moved into town and you let him move in with you until he got his bearings, gave you his picture then moved out of town.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

I like those ideas except for the homeless villager idea, though you can see villagers in some hops


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 10, 2012)

I especially like the idea of the villagers going to the mall with you, but if it's with the opposite gender it seems more like a date, lol. But I still like the idea


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

i would like it if the villagers actually did stuff, it would make the game more fun. instead of seeing them get fish and stuff out of nowhere lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i would like it if the villagers actually did stuff, it would make the game more fun. instead of seeing them get fish and stuff out of nowhere lol



Yeah, I want them to be like GC but more advanced. in GC they would run after bugs and chase balls around, it was so much fun!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, I want them to be like GC but more advanced. in GC they would run after bugs and chase balls around, it was so much fun!



yeah i agree i miss those things from it
it really added a lot to it ^.^


----------



## ACWarrior15 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well i think one of Nintendo's goals in AC: 3DS is to bring back the charm of Animal Crossing GC combined with Animal Crossing CF  and adding more customization for a more realistic gameplay.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

ACWarrior15 said:


> Well i think one of Nintendo's goals in AC: 3DS is to bring back the charm of Animal Crossing GC combined with Animal Crossing CF  and adding more customization for a more realistic gameplay.


yeah or at least they seem to be bringing more of the gamecube feel to it


----------



## ACWarrior15 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah which is better because the Gamecube had everything going for it


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

lol yep it did


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

Except for graphics, accessories, and Online Play.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Except for graphics, accessories, and Online Play.



true lol
and more fish and bugs
did the first have hybrids?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 10, 2012)

No. ACGC didn't have hybrids.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> No. ACGC didn't have hybrids.



lol then thats something the new games have over the gc one (i like growing hybrids XD)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

It doesn't even have a watering can or slingshot. Yeah and fish and bugs definitely, the fish were very wonderfully named in ACGC, "Bass" "Small Bass" lol perfect.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

like said previously, i would like them to bring the balls back


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It doesn't even have a watering can or slingshot. Yeah and fish and bugs definitely, the fish were very wonderfully named in ACGC, "Bass" "Small Bass" lol perfect.



lol yeah XD
i wouldnt mind if that came back XD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> like said previously, i would like them to bring the balls back



Yeah, I loved the balls, It's fun watching the animals chase them down the river.


----------



## 64_hit_combo (Jul 12, 2012)

In Magician's Quest, they had this thing where a villager would ask to play with you, and they would follow you around for a while and do whatever you would do (like catch bugs and stuff). I think it'd be cool to have this in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 12, 2012)

64_hit_combo said:


> In Magician's Quest, they had this thing where a villager would ask to play with you, and they would follow you around for a while and do whatever you would do (like catch bugs and stuff). I think it'd be cool to have this in Animal Crossing.



Yeah I remember this. And then they would go on the broom whenever you did.  I'd like to see that in AC3DS


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't really find that very important to have.


----------



## 64_hit_combo (Jul 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't really find that very important to have.



Yeah, but it would be a fun thing to have anyway.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't want animals stalking me.


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

64_hit_combo said:


> In Magician's Quest, they had this thing where a villager would ask to play with you, and they would follow you around for a while and do whatever you would do (like catch bugs and stuff). I think it'd be cool to have this in Animal Crossing.



Idm this, it sounds pretty fun. Though it seems to be more useful for those who don't actually have internet to play with online people.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

64_hit_combo said:


> In Magician's Quest, they had this thing where a villager would ask to play with you, and they would follow you around for a while and do whatever you would do (like catch bugs and stuff). I think it'd be cool to have this in Animal Crossing.


Magician's Quest?

someone explain please?


----------



## unique (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Magician's Quest?
> 
> someone explain please?



it's a copycat game of animal crossing on the ds. I haven't played it but people say that the game has alot more content and features.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

I say animal crossing games are still better


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 13, 2012)

Ac is way better, but MQ has stuff like spells, classes and quests. and the villagers are animals and other weird things like cellphones.


----------



## ACking (Jul 13, 2012)

Is MQ worth buying and trying out?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

ACking said:


> Is MQ worth buying and trying out?



Depends how cheap you can find it.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 13, 2012)

Not to mention you can have a bf/gf in the game!  It's stupid, y would u date an animal/cellphone/whatever


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah that's stupid and hopefully won't be addedd to animal crossing games ever. Though we seem to be getting off topic


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

they're not going to add relationships to Animal Crossing.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish we could date. I would date Pierce...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I wish we could date. I would date Pierce...


Haha pierce that's weird


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 20, 2012)

Why is that weird? D:


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 20, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Why is that weird? D:



Cause you went gaga over that new horse, now you are cheating on him.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 20, 2012)

I forgot about that...Okashipi!!! XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 20, 2012)

..this page of the thread is all kinds of wrong.

No dating animals. That's weird.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah we know we're just joking sheesh


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 21, 2012)

...When I was 10 I used to think I was dating Dotty and followed her everywhere xD I was mega peeved when she left town


----------



## ACking (Jul 22, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> ...When I was 10 I used to think I was dating Dotty and followed her everywhere xD I was mega peeved when she left town


Lol. It was the same with me, except with Tangy


----------



## Katharine2000 (Jul 22, 2012)

when its your birthday, christmas or whatever i do really like the idea of having a party at your house, beacause on previous animal crossing games the animals have partys and your invited, most of the time anyway, one time i went to an animals house while they were having a party and they were like what are you doing here, i didn't invite you and i was like oh cheers lol


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katharine2000 said:


> when its your birthday, christmas or whatever i do really like the idea of having a party at your house, beacause on previous animal crossing games the animals have partys and your invited, most of the time anyway, one time i went to an animals house while they were having a party and they were like what are you doing here, i didn't invite you and i was like oh cheers lol



birthday parties wouldnt be bad but i dont think so on christmas because youll be busy with jingle wouldnt you?


----------



## Katharine2000 (Jul 22, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> birthday parties wouldnt be bad but i dont think so on christmas because youll be busy with jingle wouldnt you?



Yeah I guess


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning acrobatics. Want this back.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah but a bit later, 6 am is too early, though it would be easier for me on a portable console.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 28, 2012)

I wake up 10:00 AM... lol way too early for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 28, 2012)

6AM is a bit early. Maybe 8 or 9.

I wake up around 9:30-10AM every day.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

~Tag
~More Wi-Fi activities made by Nintendo. We made 3/4ths of the games known and they only make 2 games -_-
~More games to play with the villagers, like sumo or fruit races.
~Birthday parties, ESPECIALLY how 2 animals can be in one house. Plus you can choose who to invite
~


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Morning acrobatics. Want this back.



yes please very much XD
i miss the old holiday/ activities of the gamecube ac like morning aerobics and the cherry blossom festival thing even if it didnt do too much it was something different that added to it ^.^


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> yes please very much XD
> i miss the old holiday/ activities of the gamecube ac like morning aerobics and the cherry blossom festival thing even if it didnt do too much it was something different that added to it ^.^



This. I never played GC even though it looks very impressive compared to the other games (even the 3DS one) because it doesn't have that modern touch to it.... it's simple and fun. 

I was expecting the 3DS version to be a GameCube version port. I don't really like the idea of being mayor but only 1%.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> This. I never played GC even though it looks very impressive compared to the other games (even the 3DS one) because it doesn't have that modern touch to it.... it's simple and fun.
> 
> I was expecting the 3DS version to be a GameCube version port. I don't really like the idea of being mayor but only 1%.


well it sounds like you dont really need to do anything as the mayor if you dont want to lol
i know ill probly be only doing it when  i want to put some decorations or something in my village XD
but yeah the gamecube gc was simple and fun lol


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jul 28, 2012)

I hope they bring some of the Wild World, Original Gamecube AC, and ACCF version stuff into AC:3DS.
Though there are a few things I hope they leave out as well..... for instance.......... the empty lamp!?!? 
What's the point of it other than getting 1 wish for Wisp?


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

If they do bring aerobics back (hope they do) - But I doubt i'll be going to them, I dont want until like midday or later haha


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 28, 2012)

The 3DS is perfect for it as well. You can use the camera directional pad like the C-Stick!


----------



## Himawari (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, I think activities would add to the game a lot. After a while, there's nothing left to do in Animal Crossing except for walking around and talking after you've collected all of the things you've wanted to collect and made your dream house. I like your ideas, although I don't think the homeless villager thing would happen because it's a little too "dark" for Animal Crossing. This series is about a perfect little hamlet with little to no hardship, save for a debt and people losing stuff. 

Another activity I'd like to see is having a little competition with another villager of who can catch (insert fish or insect here) first. They sort of did that in City Folk, but the other villager never actually caught one before you. It was just an excuse to get you to catch something. And then you decide on what the winner gets from the loser. I'd also like to see villagers interacting with each other more/doing things. The activities in the Fall and Spring Sports Fairs for the GameCube title come to mind. They had footraces, tug-of-war, and ball games. I'd like to see them doing that not on a specific holiday, but any day, and allowing you to participate if you want to. Jump rope would be fun too.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Jul 29, 2012)

Himawari said:


> Yes, I think activities would add to the game a lot. After a while, there's nothing left to do in Animal Crossing except for walking around and talking after you've collected all of the things you've wanted to collect and made your dream house. I like your ideas, although I don't think the homeless villager thing would happen because it's a little too "dark" for Animal Crossing. This series is about a perfect little hamlet with little to no hardship, save for a debt and people losing stuff.
> 
> Another activity I'd like to see is having a little competition with another villager of who can catch (insert fish or insect here) first. They sort of did that in City Folk, but the other villager never actually caught one before you. It was just an excuse to get you to catch something. And then you decide on what the winner gets from the loser. I'd also like to see villagers interacting with each other more/doing things. The activities in the Fall and Spring Sports Fairs for the GameCube title come to mind. They had footraces, tug-of-war, and ball games. I'd like to see them doing that not on a specific holiday, but any day, and allowing you to participate if you want to. Jump rope would be fun too.



I really like your ideas.   I know what you mean when you say the game can get just a little boring.  Activities like those every day or so would be really fun!  We can only hope Nintendo lurks around these forums. I also really hope they bring back morning aerobics.  Though I agree they should make it a little earlier.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 29, 2012)

There were competitions like that in WW, if you waited too long, the other animal would catch the bug/fish and take something from you.


----------



## Himawari (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification, Superpenguin. I didn't play Wild World all that much (and that was a long time ago anyhow), so I forget some things about that game.

I got another idea: I think it was in Wild World, but this also may have been in other games, where, near Christmas time, there was a competition among villagers for whose house was decorated best. It was kind of annoying because everyone's houses looked the same, so winners were picked at random basically. And we couldn't participate because we can't decorate our houses with lights. I'd like to be able to buy different kinds of lights for our house and decorate it, as well as participate in the festival (and the villager's houses aren't all decorated the same).


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 29, 2012)

oh I forgot about that, yes I am pretty sure that is WW, I would love to decorate our houses like that.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 30, 2012)

They did the bug and fish thing in Gamecube too. I think they sometimes even got it before you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 31, 2012)

Bright Nights!

Oh man I would love for that to come back.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I loved the bright nights, it would be nice if it was a bit more festive though, but I want them to return no matter what.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 2, 2012)

you can change the store hours and the type of town. (rich town, sleepless town, ect.)


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Did anyone else see in the new video there is a villager in the alpaca's store! Maybe villagers will do more than just walk around now!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 3, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Did anyone else see in the new video there is a villager in the alpaca's store! Maybe villagers will do more than just walk around now!


Well on the box art it is seen that one of the deer is eating an ice cream cone, and there is a hamster looking thing playing on the jungle gym. I think that the animals actions have been upgraded, or at least, hopefully.
I personally hope for more hide and go seek like games. I was thinking about maybe foot races or eating contests, because those wouldn't be very difficult to program.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 3, 2012)

I personally think that the hamster looks like a special character, like Gracie or pascal or tortimer, but Hamster villagers would be way better!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

That's probably a cub, guys. The smaller version of the bear villager.
A new one, but it looks a lot like a cub more than it does anything else.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Sep 5, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's probably a cub, guys. The smaller version of the bear villager.
> A new one, but it looks a lot like a cub more than it does anything else.


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO!  All my friends didn't believe me and kept on calling it a hamster.  I would also like it if the villagers did more stuff too.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

I really doubt they would put in hamsters.

Also, last time I checked, hamsters were smaller than squirrels and that looks quite a bit bigger than the squirrel villagers.


----------



## unique (Sep 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's probably a cub, guys. The smaller version of the bear villager.
> A new one, but it looks a lot like a cub more than it does anything else.



so what you're saying is that there are baby animals now?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 6, 2012)

How in the world did you get that?


The cub villagers are already in the AC games. They've always been there, they're just a shorter, cuter version of the bear, but they are considered a completely different species.

Curt=Bear
Patches=Cub


----------



## unique (Sep 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> How in the world did you get that?
> 
> 
> The cub villagers are already in the AC games. They've always been there, they're just a shorter, cuter version of the bear, but they are considered a completely different species.
> ...



ohs my bad, I see your point... I never noticed this before. I always thought they were all bear species lol. But I'm really on the bridge here... the villager does sort of resemble a hamster to me. Maybe because to me its ears seem to be closer together. Looking at cub villagers they seem to have ears that are further apart. I don't know if this is a valid point... well w/e.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 6, 2012)

The don't think it's a cub either, the eyes look to much like the mouse ears just a bit smaller, so I am not sure.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 6, 2012)

It looks like a hamster to me!But,maybe I'm wrong.....
Anyways!Back to the topic,since you can swim,maybe villagers could swim,too!?That would be nice,I'd like to see Lily swimming with me!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I still think it looks more like a hamster than a cub. They're adding deer villagers, I don't see what's so farfetched about hamster villagers.


----------



## Winona (Sep 6, 2012)

One word: SNES!

I WANT THE SNES-GAMES FROM THE GC-VERSION BACK!


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

Since your mayor it be neat to add on your own town holidays. Give your bells to Mayor day?


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 9, 2012)

Fettuc said:


> Since your mayor it be neat to add on your own town holidays. Give your bells to Mayor day?



if they add mayor constructed holidays, you most likely can only make one holiday, and just choose the date and time for it, being able to choose exactly what happens will require lots of coding.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 9, 2012)

They should bring the Sports Fair back from the original AC - only you should get an opportunity to actually participate in it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll definitely vouch for the original basket/soccer balls that spawned in Population Growing. <3 Not sure if that counts as an activity, but you can make it one I guess. I'm also in agreement for participating in morning aerobics.


----------



## Winona (Sep 10, 2012)

Awww, I have to change the time of my oooold file so that I can do morning aerobics tomorrow!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

I want animals to respond to your facial expressions. Like, if I use an angry emoticon, I want them to act surprised.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hope that you can do competitions with the villagers instead of just watching them do competitions, only doing them with human friends, or just doing bug and fishing competitions. Or invite your villagers to your house, have more than 4 people in your town, stuff like that.

Also, I saw one of the pictures and it showed a Wii Fit Board in front of a TV so I'm wondering if they would let you play Animal Crossing on Animal Crossing! Probably not, but it'd be cool for that to happen.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope there are more games like hide and seek with the villagers.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I hope there are more games like hide and seek with the villagers.



yessss

That was awesome in City Folk


----------



## Envy (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it'd be fun if they made furniture items more interactable. I'm not saying make the game into The Sims and require your character to cook and eat; I am definitely not asking for that. I just think it would be neat if gameplay was added to items. Even if it was somewhat gimmicky. Like, for example, instruments could be playable, in a similar fashion to the ocarina and other instruments from Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask.

Just think, you could set up 'concerts' with multiple players. It'd really be somewhat gimmicky (and probably hard to do 'concerts' lol), but really where I'm also going with this is that I'd also like to see the animal villagers actually partaking in the activities that they constantly talk about themselves doing. It would add a new layer of really feeling like the town is actually alive.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

It probably wouldn't be as gimmicky as you think. If there is a system in the game where it can sync up.. however many gyroids you can turn on at once, to any of KK's songs, it would be easy to make it where you could play multiple instruments at once that would sync up with each other.

While I'm at it, I'd like for there to be new gyroids. I relate to Brewster in the sense that I love collecting them, and I know there can be more. They've still got a lot of onomatopoeia to work with to make more. Maybe a scary laughing one, Cackloid. Yeaaaahhhh. That'd fit perfect with my poltergoids.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It probably wouldn't be as gimmicky as you think. If there is a system in the game where it can sync up.. however many gyroids you can turn on at once, to any of KK's songs, it would be easy to make it where you could play multiple instruments at once that would sync up with each other.
> 
> While I'm at it, I'd like for there to be new gyroids. I relate to Brewster in the sense that I love collecting them, and I know there can be more. They've still got a lot of onomatopoeia to work with to make more. Maybe a scary laughing one, Cackloid. Yeaaaahhhh. That'd fit perfect with my poltergoids.


Me too, collecting gyroids is really fun. Also, I noticed the girl jumping to turn on an air conditioner. Seems cool and maybe cute lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, with that we know that wall items, some of them, can be interacted with.
I'm hoping for a wall mounted tv.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, with that we know that wall items, some of them, can be interacted with.
> I'm hoping for a wall mounted tv.



Yeah, hopefully flat-screens.

I also hope for pictures to return, better than ANY gift that an animal gives you. Totally better.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 15, 2012)

Based off of some of the new screenshots, it appears that we can have picnics now! I hope we can invite other villagers to eat with us.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope the eating is just like, you interact with it, you pull something out, you eat it. and that's all. I don't want it to be some huge thing


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2012)

People are overreacting a bit to the picnic thing, I hardly think it will be that much.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

Same. I don't think it will be much, just a little thing to make the game better, but if it turns out like the Sims imma be mad. i dont think it will thoughhh


----------



## Winona (Sep 16, 2012)

Thinking about the whole picknick-thing... Well, I highly doubt that we are able to do picknicks every once in a while. Since there are cherry blossoms on the photo as well, I consider it to be the cherry blossom festival and that having picknicks is the special thing about this festival!


----------



## PoodleDoodle (Sep 16, 2012)

Ooh, we should be able to rent a plane and fly in the skies then go parachuting and if we do it enough times we will be called "The Superior Mayor".


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 16, 2012)

PoodleDoodle said:


> Ooh, we should be able to rent a plane and fly in the skies then go parachuting and if we do it enough times we will be called "The Superior Mayor".



i dont really like that idea, it doesnt sound like animal crossing at all and i dont thin itll add anything important to the game


----------



## Winona (Sep 16, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i dont really like that idea, it doesnt sound like animal crossing at all and i dont thin itll add anything important to the game



Word. Something like that is pointless! I didn't even like the idea of diving and than switching to an underwater-camera in order to explore the ocean. That's just SO NOT like Animal Crossing!


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 16, 2012)

Winona said:


> Word. Something like that is pointless! I didn't even like the idea of diving and than switching to an underwater-camera in order to explore the ocean. That's just SO NOT like Animal Crossing!


agreed with this so much.


----------



## PoodleDoodle (Sep 16, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i dont really like that idea, it doesnt sound like animal crossing at all and i dont thin itll add anything important to the game



Well fine, we can get a special theme if we see the falling furniture, and sometimes we will fall on Gulliver's spaceship causing it to crash! Now it has a use and is even MORE awesome WOO!


----------



## AmenFashion (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know if it's considered an "activity", but honestly, all I can hope for is the IGLOOS and TENTS to come back! I don't know why, but in ACGC, I looked forward to those every Winter/Summer. I just thought it was so cute and fun. I'm just hoping for their return!


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to be able to dance, would be so much fun on one of your villagers birthday to go dancing with them around the town xD


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope you can make your own holiday!


----------



## DonutCannon (Sep 22, 2012)

I would like to see the ability to plant the new bushes in various length and shape, as I would like to have a hedge around my house.


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 23, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i would like it if the villagers actually did stuff, it would make the game more fun. instead of seeing them get fish and stuff out of nowhere lol



I'm pretty sure nintendo's doing that because in one of the scans I saw you could see a villager in one of the shops


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2012)

I think its game is going to be more advanced, I reckon it will have much more to do, they have been working on it for 3 years


----------



## Skye (Oct 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I hope the eating is just like, you interact with it, you pull something out, you eat it. and that's all. I don't want it to be some huge thing



You're not going to be required to eat and drink because it would lead to using the restroom and what happens if you go without food? They're not gonna make you die. Although I like the little treats you can have, they add an extra cuteness factor c:


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 4, 2012)

I was really hoping that there would be an Arcade. Where you can play original titles or even Animal Crossing-fied classics like Donkey Kong or Mario Bros.

Seems like that may not even happen.


----------



## dnrg (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd like to be able to hand wrap gifts and give them to villagers. Like mailing, but without mailing. ^^
Just a thought. I know it'd be kinda useless, but I like the thought of being able to just wrap a gift for a villager if they're sick or if you're just feeling generous, and give it to them.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd really like to be able to Do more with fish & Bugs. Own a big fish/bug tank that they can stay in. Stuff like that.


----------

